

Show HN: Easy music listening website, with radio and playlist support. - 46enforce
http://tunezap.com

======
46enforce
We start this project for fun one month ago and we would like to share it to
get some feedbacks.

The concept is to search for an artist or a song, and get the most relevant
result. If you want more results, simply press enter again! Then we also add
the possibility to start a radio related to the current artist or related to a
genre ifwe couldn't find any relations for the artist. Once you have your
playlist, you can save it and share it easily with the URL, no login
required...

See if you like it, and give us any feedback

------
seffignoz
seems pretty cool, one nice feature could be the login (with facebook maybe?),
and the possibility to save favorite songs (grooveshark style)

~~~
46enforce
Thanks :D. Yes the login feature is one of our main priority. At the
beginning, we didn't want to force the login to save and use it. But Yes, the
login would be a really nice improvement, even if we keep the current features
without login. ;)

